# Neck feather loss!



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Hello, I've been on this sight quite a bit in the last few days due to vareous questions and advice.
My male 6 month(ish) old feral has developed a bald spot on the back and the front of his neck overnight, he moulted in his adult neck and breast feathers a couple of weeks ago, the bald spot is where he had juvenile feathers still.
The skin is fine underneath, though his mate is starting to peck at it, there is no new feather growth there yet.
I have been putting calciform in their water for a couple of days as they are going to nest again very soon, but stopped yesterday as I don't want to overdose. Also going to treat them for red mite again.
Is this natural? Is it a lack of vitamins?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Any bald spots around the neck (where the bird cannot pick) could indicate blood sucking mites. I have had several rehab pigeons with mites and you can't see them. I used Scatt to treat them, which are topical drops, and their feathers grew back. 

I also give all birds garlic supplements, especially during moult to help with regrowing beautiful feathers.*


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Have just covered them in mite powder, badly, their both very wriggly, will treat again in a couple of days maybe.
Is there any suppliments I can give that can help feather growth aswell as the garlic?
And is it specific garlic for pigeons or shop bought?
Thank you very much!
I was worried it might be something horrible, like canker or a skin infection


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pmasonsmith said:


> Have just covered them in mite powder, badly, their both very wriggly, will treat again in a couple of days maybe.
> Is there any suppliments I can give that can help feather growth aswell as the garlic?
> And is it specific garlic for pigeons or shop bought?
> Thank you very much!
> I was worried it might be something horrible, like canker or a skin infection


*Actually, they need a topical or oral or injectable that goes into the blood stream (like Scatt) that will kill the blood sucking mites. Moxidectin or ivermectin can also be used, but be very careful of dosage. 

I use Scatt as it is considered one of the safest and easiest to dose. *


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

ok thank you!
I will look to try and get some, though Im in the uk and all sorts is banned over here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pmasonsmith said:


> Have just covered them in mite powder, badly, their both very wriggly, will treat again in a couple of days maybe.
> Is there any suppliments I can give that can help feather growth aswell as the garlic?
> And is it specific garlic for pigeons or shop bought?
> Thank you very much!
> I was worried it might be something horrible, like canker or a skin infection


You shouldn't get mite powder in their face. The Scat would really be better, or a spray made for that. I would pray it on my hand and apply there.
Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Can't get picture yet as my phone is really bad at connecting to internet, am waiting for parents cos they have better phones.
I have now noticed there are pins coming through on the neck, couldn't see them before as they are so thin, like hairs.


----------

